# Messages : ne se synchronise plus, puis devient vide



## iBaby (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour. Depuis hier soir j’ai des problèmes avec Messages sur mon Apple Watch Série 3 (version 6.2.8, à jour). D’abord les nouveaux messages que j’ai reçus ne se synchronisaient plus entre mon iPhone X et l’Apple Watch. Ce matin j’ai essayé de régler ça. En ouvrant des messages plus anciens et en fermant l’app Messages dans le carrousel avec le bouton latéral, tous les messages ont disparu de l’app. Je n’ai pas trouvé d’aide sur le web. J’ai donc fait un déjumelage. J’ai restauré la dernière sauvegarde (malheureusement elle datait de 11h40 ce matin, due au déjumelage je suppose). En démarrant la Watch, toujours aucun messages. Ce n’est pas trop grave bien-sûr, à condition que les nouveaux messages s’affichent à l’avenir, je n’ai pas encore reçu de quoi le dire. Est-ce que c’est un bug imprévisible ou bien l’app Messages de la Watch peut saturer et purger les messages anciens ?


----------



## RubenF (1 Septembre 2020)

Normalement la Watch n'est pas sensé saturer elle à quand même 8 ou 16Go je ne sais plus sur la Series 3 et 16Go ça en fait des messages. 

Par acquis de conscience tu peux tout de même vérifier l'utilisation du stockage dans les parametres de ta montre. 

Sinon je pense que c'est un soucis avec Handoff, peut être une restauration de l'iPhone pourrait faire le nécéssaire. 
A suivre.


----------



## iBaby (1 Septembre 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Normalement la Watch n'est pas sensé saturer elle à quand même 8 ou 16Go je ne sais plus sur la Series 3 et 16Go ça en fait des messages.
> 
> Par acquis de conscience tu peux tout de même vérifier l'utilisation du stockage dans les parametres de ta montre.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réaction. Je me suis contenté de faire un déjumelage / jumelage et actuellement no problem, je ne relis pas spécialement les messages sur ma montre, mais j’apprécie les avoir dessus et là elle se synchronise bien.


----------

